# Insane asylum?



## hhaattiiee (Sep 18, 2016)

My parents and I always go really big every year, well I came across this picture on Pinterest and I'm absolutely loving EVERYTHING about this. Can somebody please help me with how to make this? It's AMAZING.


----------



## acutermints (Aug 6, 2016)

Looks like someones porch has been closed off with some wide lattice. not sure about the door opening. You can get the wide square lattice at home depot or lowes. I used some this summer under my deck. The door looks to be the hardes part. Did you look in the photo albums to see who posted it? You can message them directly on here if you dont get a general response.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

She's a member here, actually cut this entire thing out of foam insulation board...let me grab u a link, I'm sure she'd b happy to help


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's her link

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/creeeepycathy-albums-h-ween-2013-a.html

another great asylum build was done by the halloween lady
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-the-asylum-2013-a.html

oh btw I have an asylum pinterest board...the link is in my signature ⬇


----------



## hhaattiiee (Sep 18, 2016)

Those links took me to the main page of the forums. How do I message someone on here? I'm sorry. I'm super new as of today 



pumpkinpie said:


> Here's her link
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/creeeepycathy-albums-h-ween-2013-a.html
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Dang it, everything has changed since we got new owners (I hate it!!!)....hang on let me see if I can just grab their home page link


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/creeeepycathy.html


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady.html

If these don't work u can go to your home/profile page...towards the top you'll see Members List then just look up The Halloween Lady and Creepycathy






under their pic you'll see where u can message them, or u can post right on their wall


----------

